# Heads up: Fujitsu tips its hand to reveal exascale Arm supercomputer processor – the A64FX.



## rigoletto@ (Aug 22, 2018)

*Heads up: Fujitsu tips its hand to reveal exascale Arm supercomputer processor – the A64FX.*


----------

